# Appalachian Brook Trout



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Just got back from spending a week up in the mountains. Slept in a yurt on a small mountaintop farm. The grouse were drumming, the turkeys were gobbling, and the native brookies were feeding big time. Used a little 2 wt, 6 ft flyrod on small freestone creeks. 20-30 fish mornings for 2 days straight, then high winds, torrential rain, an ice storm and snow kind of shut things down for a couple days. Still had a blast though. The last day I fished, the trout kicked my butt. The normally aggressive trout got very selective only feeding on tiny, dark quill mayflys as they struggled to emerge in much colder water then the days before


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds grand ...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Cant wait till after finals!!!! AAAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Fresh caught pan fried trout....yum...






and good for you too!


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I envy your trip and your time spent on the water.


----------

